# Certification of Cost Engineering by AACE



## جيلاسي (15 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم


يوجد لدي كتابان المعتمدان لشهادة CCE/CCC على صيغة PDF File اود تحميلها بالموقع لفائدة الجميع علما ان سعة الملفات 40 ميقا بايت
ارجو المساعده
وشكرا


----------



## الزعيم2000 (15 ديسمبر 2007)

أخى الحبيب حاول أن ترفعه على الرابيد شير مثلا


----------



## eng_houssam (15 ديسمبر 2007)

أخي العزيز 
يمكنك تحميل الملفات على الموقع التالي وانا استخدمه بشكل واسع وهو جيد ان شاء الله !
www.zshare.net


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (15 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا اخونا الفاضل جيلاسي

فحرصك على نشر الخير
شيء نلمسه 

اثابك الله عليه خيرا كثيرا 

وبالرابط التالي 
http://www.diino.com/offer01.html?cpe=Y3A9VGV4dGxpbmsmcz1MaW5rY29ubmVjdG9yJmM9Nw==

يمكنك رفع ملفاتك الى سعة 2 جيجا
يعني مساحة تكفي لرفع الكتاب واكثر بكثير


وقد اعلمنا عن هذا الموقع اخونا الفاضل المهندس/ حمادة بالرابط التالي
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=73984

مشكورين جميعا
وننتظر عطاءك بكل ود


----------



## جيلاسي (16 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم

اشكر لكم ردودكم واسف جدا عالتاخير وهذا هو رابط التحميل ... في حالة تحميل الكتاب ارجو بلاغي للتاكد فقط باني قمت بالطريقه الصحيحه وشكرا
http://www.zshare.net/download/56611062cd23be/


----------



## جيلاسي (16 ديسمبر 2007)

وهذا رابط اخر للكتاب الثاني بعنوان CCE Certification Study Guide

http://www.zshare.net/download/56611957b9ae6b/


----------



## mfarag (16 ديسمبر 2007)

مشاركة اكثر من رائعة

وكتب نادرة قيمة

جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## الزعيم2000 (16 ديسمبر 2007)

جعله الله لك فى ميزانك 
شكرا على المجهود
شكرا على حرصك لنشر العلم 
نفع الله بك و بنا و جعلنا إخوة متحابيـــــــــــن


----------



## جيلاسي (16 ديسمبر 2007)

اشكر لكم مروركم
المنتدى قدم لي الكثير وسوف ابقى مدين له دائما


----------



## مهندس عبدالهادي (16 ديسمبر 2007)

كتب مفيده جدا

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (16 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا اخونا الفاضل
تم تنزيل الكتاب

وهو مفيد للغاية

نشكركم كل الشكر


----------



## mos (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*شكر وتقدير*

الأخ الكريم جيلاسى ..

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
لك كل الشكر والتقدير والدعاء وكل عام وأنتم بخير ..
أود أن تعرض لنا معلوماتك عن الشهادة المذكورة Cce
وهل توجد أمتحانات قديمة أو أسئلة وأجوبة مثلا".
مع جزيل الشكر..


----------



## mos (16 ديسمبر 2007)

ما الفرق بين Ccc &cce
مع التحية..


----------



## جيلاسي (17 ديسمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 


الاخ mos اشكر لك مرورك على الموضوع


بالنسبة لشهادة CCE هذا حسب خبرتي طبعا هي شهادة متخصصه في هندسة التكاليف وهي الى حد ما تاخذ نفس الطابع لـ PMP من ناحية عناوين المواضيع ولكن مع منهج مختلف في طريقة العرض والتعمق في التفاصيل different approach and sometimes different terms.
حيث ان الكتاب يغطي جميع مجالات ادارة المشاريع بالاضافه الى التعمق في تفاصيل الـ Cost والـ Earned value & Planning and scheduling وطريقة حساب الـ Progress .​ 


بالنسبة للفرق بين CCE/CCC
اساسا لا يوجد فرق نهائيا
فالدراسه هي نفسها والمنهج هو نفسه والاختبار هو نفسه والشهادة هي نفسها مع اختلاف المسمى فقط
CCE تعطى لحاملي درجة الهندسة
CCC تعطى لمن لا يحمل درجة الهندسة كالماليه والمحاسبه ​ 
طبعا عند التقديم للاختبار عن طريق الويب يكون من ضمن الطلبات ارسال صورة من الشهادة ان كانت شهادة هندسه او شهاده بتخصص اخر كالمالية والمحاسبه وغيرها.​ 

الاختبارات والاسئله!!!!!
للاسف الجمعية متحفظه عليها بشكل رهيب
حاولت ان ابحث في الانترنت عن اي اختبارات او اسئله لم اجد
محاضري الكورس يرفضون وينكرون ان هناك اي اسئلة تدريب لديهم
حتى نسخة الكترونية من الكتاب لم استطع الحصول عليها
بل اخذت انا كتابي وقمت بتصويره ثم بنسخه على صيغة PDF file
والكتاب الثاني حصلت عليه بالصدفه من احد المحاضرين.​ 
CCE exam is more technical and has more calculations than PMP exam
It is a matter of studying the book, not depends more on the experience like PMP​ 
وفي الاخير ارجو من الاخوان في المنتدى عند ملاحظة اي معلومات مغلوطه تصحيحها في اسرع وقت حتى لا اكون قد ضللت احد في المنتدى​ 

للمعلوميه 
عمر جيلاسي 26 سنه والخبره متواضعه جدا واعتذر عن اي قصور ولكن الحمدلله حصلت على PMP & CCE​ 

​

تحياتي للجميع


----------



## omer2t (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*More Details About Cce/ccc*

FOR MORE INFO ABOUT THIS CERTIFICATE & OTHER CERTIFICATES YOU CAN VISIT THE WEBSITE OF AACE (ADVANCE ASSOCIATION OF COST ENGINEERING INT'L) http://www.aacei.org/certification/
SAMPLE OF EXAM AND FULL DETAILS ARE AVAILABLE
YOU ARE ADVISED ALSO TO JOIN AACEI CYBER SECTION GROUP 
http://finance.groups.yahoo.com/group/aaceicybersection/


----------



## الزعيم2000 (17 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا على الروابط أخى الكريم


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (17 ديسمبر 2007)

اهلا بك اخونا الفاضل عمر جيلاسي

ونورت الملتقى
وشكرا للمعلومات التي تفضلت بها


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (17 ديسمبر 2007)

اخونا الفاضل omer2t

حقيقة
ان موقع الـ aacei
لأكثر من مفيد

والامثلة والنماذج للاسئلة متوفرة بهذا الموقع
لكل من شهادتي CCE , CCC


جزاك الله خيرا على اعلامنا به


----------



## mos (17 ديسمبر 2007)

المهندس عمر جيلانى .. المحترم 
مبارك عليك الشهادتين..
بشأن ال PMPيوجد بالموقع شرح وخطوات وتوصيات للدراسة والأختبار ..
فما رأيك أن توضح ما تستطيع من نقاط لراغبى دراسة الموضوع والدخول للأختبار والأجابة عن الأسئلة الشائعة والتى لايجيب عليها سوى مجرب ناجح مثلكم ..
مثلا" : 
ماذا عن ال Paper
هل وقت لأختبار مناسب أم مضغوط.
ما نسب التجاح للمتقدمين .
ماهى مواضع الصعوبة واليسر بالأختبار .
كم مرة مطلوب قراءة الكتب..
مع خالص التحية..


----------



## eng_houssam (17 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً أخي جيلاسي فالملفات تم رفعها بنجاح وهي مفيدة جداً كل الشكر لك على هذه المبادرة


----------



## جيلاسي (19 ديسمبر 2007)

MOS

Ok brother I will answer you, but this will take some time to give a sufficient reply

 Just be patient

Regards​


----------



## mos (20 ديسمبر 2007)

Take your time as long as you can detail later..
thanks..

وكل عام وأنت بخير


----------



## mos (25 ديسمبر 2007)

الأخ الكريم عمر جيلاسى..
نرجو ألا نتسبب فى تعطيلك عن أعمالك ..
مع التحية..


----------



## mos (1 يناير 2008)

الأخ الكريم عمر جيلاسى نعرف مدى انشغالك ولكن لدى سؤال ..

هل تنصح بدراسة جميع المواضيع بنفس درجة التركيز والأهتمام..
مع خالص التحية ...


----------



## نشمي رحال (15 يناير 2008)

للتو حصلت على شهادة ال Cce من Aacei 
وللعلم فالشهادة مفيدة لمن هم في مجال هندسة التكاليف أو تخطيط ومتابعة المشاريع
ولكن تجربتي مع Aacei لم تكن جيدة لأنهم أخروا إصدار الشهادة لأكثر من 6 اشهر بعد الاختبار وبدون سبب مقنع..
وتعاملهم وطريقة ردودهم تدل على التعالي وقلة المهنية


----------



## الزعيم2000 (15 يناير 2008)

أخونا الكريم هل لنا أن ننهل من خبراتك و تجربتك مع هذه الشهادة ( الخبرات المطلوبة للتأهيل - عدد الساعات المطلوب توفيره للمذاكرة ......)


----------



## mfarag (15 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم

الف مبروك على الشهادة

برجاء توضيح كيفية حصوللك عليها ( تجربتك )

- كيفية تاهيلك للامتحان ( كتب - دورات-.......)
- درجة صعوبة الامتحان
-مدة الاستذكار

مع خالص الشكر و الف مبروك تانى

سلام


----------



## KARIM ELFEKY (15 يناير 2008)

شكرا أخى الفاضل على هذا المجهود الرائع
جعله الله فى ميزان حساناتك


----------



## mos (4 فبراير 2008)

*Ccc*

أرجو أن يتفضل أحد الخبراء بتوضيح أية تفاصيل مفيدة عن الشهادتين..

وله الدعاء الوفير..


----------



## تامرالمصرى (5 فبراير 2008)

اللهم بارك لنا فى ابناء هذه الامة واجعلنا عونا على الخير دائما 
اخى فى الله الخبرة لا يحكمها السن فقط فلقد اثبت بعطائك عظم خبرتك شكرا جزيلا جدا


----------



## mos (16 فبراير 2008)

*الورقة الفنية*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
التقدم للأختبار يتزامن مع تقديم ورقة فنية من 2500كلمة على الأقل تتناول أحد مواضيع
ال total cost management

مع التحية..


----------



## foratfaris (22 فبراير 2008)

الله يجازيكم الخير انشاء الله 
والله يحمي جيلاسي
لازم يستمر دوما


----------



## mos (7 أبريل 2008)

موعد الأختبار القادم بالظهران يوم 12 يونيو لجميع الشهادات التى تمنحها Aacei

مع التحية


----------



## mos (12 أبريل 2008)

الأختبار عبارة عن 4 أجزاء جميعهم قى يوم واحد مدة الأختبار الواحد 1.45ساعة والورقة الأولى والرابعة Open book.


----------



## عبد الرحمن سلوان (23 أغسطس 2008)

salamo alaykoum brother jillasi could you aplaod CCE Certification Study Guide again مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## E.Mohamed Hendy (23 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم
ممكن رفع الكتاب الثانى مرة أخرى؟ و شكرا


----------



## صابر دياب (24 أغسطس 2008)

الأخ الكريم عمر

بارك الله فيك 

لقد قمت بتحميل الكتاب الأول وهو كتاب رائع 

أما الكتاب الثاني فللأسف لم أتمكن لإزالته من قبل موقع التحميل


الأخوة الكرام 

هل يتكرم أحد ممن قام بتحميل الكتاب الثاني بإعادة تحميله نظراً لأنه غير موجود


----------



## أحمد الغاباتي (24 أغسطس 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا و سيتم التحميل للاستفادة إن شاء الله

أحمد


----------



## ياسر العبد (24 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## عبد الرحمن سلوان (25 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لكالأخ الكريم أحمد


----------



## esas (25 أغسطس 2008)

الروابط لاتعمل اخي ارجوا التنبيه


----------



## عبد الرحمن سلوان (27 أغسطس 2008)

salamo alaykoum 
nothing yet


----------



## foratfaris (30 أغسطس 2008)

اخي العزيز 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
في هذا الرابط 3 ملفات (الاول=(الكتاب المطلوب) والثاني(ليلة القدر )وهو بحث عن معرفة ليلة القدر مدعم بصور قمت بتصويرها رمضان الماضي(انصح الاخوة بقرائته ) والثالث( صحيح مسلم )....)
كل عام وانتم بخير
ابو ادهم
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/8952602/80976f49/sharing.html


----------



## نظرة ومدد (2 سبتمبر 2008)

ما شاء الله
أصبحت كل مادة دراسية في الجامعة لها جمعية تخصصية وتعطي شهادات انتساب وفحوصات
هل سبقنا الغرب بفكرة التخصص الدقيق؟
أم نوع من الفذلكة لسحب الفلوس؟


----------



## ميشوشو (7 سبتمبر 2008)

فحرصك على نشر الخير
شيء نلمسه


----------



## ميشوشو (7 سبتمبر 2008)

ما شاء الله
أصبحت كل مادة دراسية في الجامعة لها جمعية تخصصية وتعطي شهادات انتساب وفحوصات
هل سبقنا الغرب بفكرة التخصص الدقيق؟
أم نوع من الفذلكة لسحب الفلوس؟


----------



## ميشوشو (7 سبتمبر 2008)

فذلكة لسحب الفلوس 
وربنا يستر علينا


----------



## ميشوشو (7 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لكالأخ الكريم أحمد


----------



## ميشوشو (7 سبتمبر 2008)

الأخ الكريم عمر

بارك الله فيك 

لقد قمت بتحميل الكتاب الأول وهو كتاب رائع 

أما الكتاب الثاني فللأسف لم أتمكن لإزالته من قبل موقع التحميل


الأخوة الكرام 

هل يتكرم أحد ممن قام بتحميل الكتاب الثاني بإعادة تحميله نظراً لأنه غير موجود


----------



## engmohamad (18 سبتمبر 2008)

برجاء رفع الكتاب الثانى وشكرا على المجهود


----------



## foratfaris (22 سبتمبر 2008)

http://www.4shared.com/file/61044940/20bd4f5a/study_guide.html


----------



## nraikhal (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*Aace*

Thank You ,
Can You Put Again Because I Coulant Find The Second On That Sit

God Bless You


----------



## nraikhal (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*برجاء رفع الكتاب الثانى وشكرا على المجهود*​


----------



## nraikhal (15 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك 

لقد قمت بتحميل الكتاب الأول وهو كتاب رائع 

أما الكتاب الثاني فللأسف لم أتمكن لإزالته من قبل موقع التحميل


----------



## nraikhal (15 أكتوبر 2008)

لقد قمت بتحميل الكتاب الأول وهو كتاب رائع 

أما الكتاب الثاني فللأسف لم أتمكن لإزالته من قبل موقع التحميل


----------



## قلم معماري (16 أكتوبر 2008)

الشكر لله اولا ثم لشخصكم الكريم علي المجهود
والشكر لهذا المنتدي العظيم لانه فعلا كما قلت المنتدى قدم لي الكثير وسوف ابقى مدين له دائما


----------



## mos (20 أكتوبر 2008)

الدورة التنشيطية المقبلة بالخبر تبدأ 23 / 10 / 2008


----------



## فارس سنة (22 أكتوبر 2008)

*جزاك اللة خيرا*


----------



## حسامان (23 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
لو سمحتم انا حابب اطلع على الفايل بس ماهو موجود
ممكن احد يساعدني 
ولكم جزيل الشكر
وبارك الله في جهود الجميع


----------



## sgharib (27 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 

الكتابان غير موجودين ؟؟؟ برجاء إعادة رفعهما


----------



## kmt_95 (29 أكتوبر 2008)

الرجاء رابط مباشر وشغال الرجاء ​


----------



## emofleh (30 أكتوبر 2008)

*Cce*

أرجو من الأخوه القائمين على هذا الموضوع إضافة رابط لهذا الكتاب:
Skills and knowledge of cost engineering,5th edition, or any edition avilable at the moment.


كل الشكر والتقدير:3:


----------



## aqarout (6 نوفمبر 2008)

dear brother
i appreciate reloading the books again the current links is not valid any more 
thank you beforehand


----------



## بسام.م.ب (14 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## amr ghanem (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*project management exam*

عندى كتاب الـpmp عايز اخليه متاح للجميع


----------



## hasanarab (15 فبراير 2009)

الرجاء وضع روابط جديده انا محتاج للكتابين ضروري لانه مطلوب مني عمل ميزانية للقسم لمدة سنة


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (15 فبراير 2009)

Many Thanks Omar, It is a good effort to gain each of PMP and CCE, best wishes


----------



## mo7amedsameer (25 فبراير 2009)

أرجو إعادة رفع الكتاب و شكرا


----------



## nraikhal (25 فبراير 2009)

thank you 
for the exam cce
,cost engineer ,do you have book fot the question ,


----------



## مهندس معتصم (2 مارس 2009)

وجدت نسخة للكتاب الأول *Skills and knowledge of cost engineering*
وهذه الروابط
http://kewlshare.com/dl/3b27e59b72d9/Skills_and_Knowledge_of_Cost_Engineering.part1.rar.html
http://kewlshare.com/dl/8655ee22f8c4/Skills_and_Knowledge_of_Cost_Engineering.part2.rar.html
http://kewlshare.com/dl/d64da7aae471/Skills_and_Knowledge_of_Cost_Engineering.part3.rar.html
http://kewlshare.com/dl/0d6a80107ac1/Skills_and_Knowledge_of_Cost_Engineering.part4.rar.html
http://kewlshare.com/dl/6bb080b2616b/Skills_and_Knowledge_of_Cost_Engineering.part5.rar.html


----------



## nejah.trabelsi (4 مارس 2009)

*Assalamou alaikom VERY URGENTTTTTTTTTT*

Please we need a new link to the book " cce/ccc certification study guide"

thanks in advance


----------



## Hossamos (5 مارس 2009)

نريد الكتب رجاااااااااااااااااااء


----------



## johnsafi (6 مارس 2009)

مشاركة اكثر من رائعة

وكتب نادرة قيمة

جزاك اللة خيرا
b


----------



## foratfaris (7 مارس 2009)

اخوتي الاعزاء اقدم لكم الكتابين 
skills & ... 2007 المعدلة
و
الكتاب الثاني cert. guide
على الرابطين التاليين 
مع امنياتي ان لا تنسوني من دعائكم (كلمة السر arab)
http://www.4shared.com/file/88094045/2784130a/stu_guide.html
http://www.4shared.com/get/90295046/b4bcca27/skill__2007_-_5th.html
اخوكم
ابو ادهم


----------



## foratfaris (7 مارس 2009)

طبعا نسخة 2007 المعدلة هي تقريبا نفسها نسخة 2005 بنسبة 99 % لكتاب (المهارات والمعارف..)


----------



## foratfaris (7 مارس 2009)

الامتحان مؤلف من اربعة اجزاء .. كل جزء ساعتين الا ربع -
الاول والرابع مفتوح - الثاني والثالث مغلق
يجب قراءة الكتاب الاول بجدية واستخراج جميع التعاريف والمصطلخات خارجا لانها سوف تكون جزءا مهما من الاختبار..لمراجعتها جيدا...
الجزء الاول خمسون سؤالا - كل سؤال بعلامتين 
الاجزاء الباقية مشابهة تماما للنموذج الموجود على الويب سايت بتاعهم ... (مسألتين كل وحدة بسبع طلبات وكل طلب بخمس درجات =70 علامة + 20 سؤال ...الواحد ب 1.5 علامة)
مسائل الاقتصاد الهندسي تكون عادة بالجزء الاخير المفتوح ....
امنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق


----------



## حسامان (23 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم
لو سمحت اخي 
انا احاول تحميل الكتاب لكت غير موجود
ممكن ان تضعه مرة ثانية
وشكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## عيسى محمد سمحه (13 أبريل 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا, الكتب قيمة ورائعة


----------



## foratfaris (4 مايو 2009)

http://www.4shared.com/dir/15006960/6204fc7d/__-_-_.html
الرابط الجديد للكتابين مع امنياتي ان لا تنسوني من دعائكم (كلمة السر arab)


----------



## arch_hleem (7 مايو 2009)

الموضوع مفيد جدا ... هل هذه الكتب كافية للامتحان ... اتاج لشرح اكثر في طريقة نيل هذه الشهادة


----------



## arch_hleem (7 مايو 2009)

هل هناك نماذج للامتحان


----------



## engahmedezz (7 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (19 سبتمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا يا م \ جيلاسى على هذا المجهود ومع مزيد من التقدم ان شاء الله *


----------



## أسامة عبد العزيز ع (27 سبتمبر 2009)

أخي جيلاسي 
السلام عليكم 
أنا في مرحلة الإعداد لدخول إختبار CCE و موعد الإمتحان 7 نوفمبر 2009 أي بعد حوالي 40 يوما
هل يمكن أن تساعدني في الحصول على كتاب Certification study guide آخر إصدار متاح لديك و نموذج لـ technical paper. 
شكرا جزيلا على مساعدتك


----------



## mustafasas (28 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا للجميع علي المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## maged304 (15 ديسمبر 2009)

.wysiwyg { BACKGROUND: #f5f5ff; FONT: bold 11pt arial; COLOR: #000000 } .wysiwyg A:link { TEXT-DECORATION: none } .wysiwyg_alink { TEXT-DECORATION: none } .wysiwyg A:visited { TEXT-DECORATION: none } .wysiwyg_avisited { TEXT-DECORATION: none } .wysiwyg A:hover { TEXT-DECORATION: none } .wysiwyg A:active { TEXT-DECORATION: none } .wysiwyg_ahover { TEXT-DECORATION: none } P { MARGIN: 0px } .inlineimg { VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle } احتاج كتاب CCE certification study guide ضرورى


----------



## maged304 (15 ديسمبر 2009)

احتاج cce certification guide


----------



## fciarb (16 ديسمبر 2009)

Gentlemen,
the two links are not working.
are there any other links.

thanks in advance.


----------



## maged304 (16 ديسمبر 2009)

انا كنت نزلت certification study guide cce from 4shared but 
where is the password


----------



## عيسى محمد سمحه (16 ديسمبر 2009)

الإخوة الزملاء الكرام
يرجى العلم بأن هناك باب حوار مفتوح حول هذا الموضوع على الرابط التالي:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t124517.html
يرجى منكم الإطلاع عليه لأن به معلومات مفيدة جداً 
أسأل الله تعالى أن يجعلها في ميزان حسنات المهندس الجيلاسي والمهندس حسام الحو والعاملين على هذا الموقع


----------



## gharib belal (20 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## lula (1 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم جزاكم الله خيرا عرفت بالامر متاخر و لم استطع تحميل الكتب لانها الغت من الرابط هل يمكنكم اعادة تحميلها لنتمكن من انزالها


----------



## ابو فدوى و يمنى (3 يناير 2010)

*اين الباسوورد*

جزاك الله كل خير و لكن اين الباسوورد


foratfaris قال:


> اخي العزيز
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> في هذا الرابط 3 ملفات (الاول=(الكتاب المطلوب) والثاني(ليلة القدر )وهو بحث عن معرفة ليلة القدر مدعم بصور قمت بتصويرها رمضان الماضي(انصح الاخوة بقرائته ) والثالث( صحيح مسلم )....)
> كل عام وانتم بخير
> ...


----------



## محمد السواكنى (11 أكتوبر 2010)

لطفا الروابط لا تعمل نامل رفعها مرة اخرى


----------



## foratfaris (12 أكتوبر 2010)

http://www.4shared.com/account/file/MrsqGrIw/skill__2007_-_5th.html
http://www.4shared.com/account/file/2hH0nv7r/stu_guide.html
كلمة السر arab


----------



## egyptian_king80 (8 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته بجد شاكرين جدا مجهود حضرت لكنى للاسف لما بدخل على اللينكان مش بلاقى الفيل ياترى ممكن حد يرفعهم تانى
متشكر جدا


----------



## semba_18 (9 ديسمبر 2010)

ربنا يكرمك


----------



## moohha85 (15 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا ، وشكرا على الكتب وبالتوفيق للجميع ان شاء الله


----------



## atefzd (7 مارس 2015)

رايع


----------

